# WTB: Eclipse 36 - 10 Front Hub dated 'M4' see photo



## Land O' Aches (May 18, 2012)

Comrades:

Just bought an Eclipse / Morrow rear hub, looking for a matching front hub.Trying to build a set of wheels for a Columbia Military bike. Rear hub is marked 'M4' which translates to 4th quarter of 1944. Hub is also marked '36 10', meaning it has 36 holes designed for 10 ga spokes.

Still need lots of other Columbia Military bike pieces, including a frame. Let me know what you've got.

Please contact me at charleslukey@gmail.com or 206 370 0730. Thanks!


----------



## Bozman (May 21, 2012)

I've got my eyes out there peeled for you brother! Keep casting the net! I was looking for a front hub a few years back and someone sent me an email out of the blue saying....here ya go I got one for you!


----------

